

Idea: Find out what happens to news stories a year later - smarterchild

I was reading an old newspaper and remembered: Hey, Russian sent troops into Georgia! What ever happened to that? I went online to look it up and had a thought:<p>It'd be awesome if there was a time capsule I could stick news stories in, so I could see where they went a year later. Exists? Thoughts?
======
preek
Something like news in a thread? Interesting idea - though a hard challenge
when the content is not streamlined by a single contributor.

